
Ask HN: Would You Pay for This? - cionescu
Heya folks<p>I need your help! I am working on a series of posts to help the community spread the word about the projects you are working on. Wanna help?<p>Please write a comment with:<p>* project name<p>* project website<p>* your twitter handle&#x2F;project page handle<p>* a tweet&#x27;s length description for your product<p>* how much do you plan to charge<p>I am extremely hyped to start doing this. My long-term vision is to gather user feedback for your pricing plan and help you make the best decisions.<p>As a bit of background, when I started working on my side-project, I had no idea how to price it. Then I read a great e-book (Don&#x27;t just roll the dice by Neil Davidson) and followed the guidance there. I believe there&#x27;s a lot of potentials to get user feedback before you make one of your greatest choices as an entrepreneur.
======
XCSme
Hi cionescu!

Here is my baby side-project, recently turned full-time:

\- Name: userTrack

\- Link: [https://www.usertrack.net/](https://www.usertrack.net/)

\- Self-hosted analytics platform with heatmaps, session recordings and
powerful user segmentation. A/B testing feature also coming soon!

\- Price: $99/life for normal users, an upcoming $299/life developer version
and custom pricing (license/year) for agencies.

\- Twitter (me): [https://twitter.com/XCSme](https://twitter.com/XCSme)

\- Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/userTrack_app](https://twitter.com/userTrack_app)

I tested various pricing options, I even have a monthly pricing ($7.99/m)
available, I am still not sure what's the best way to monetize it.

------
mrwnmonm
\- Name: Datawaves

\- Link: [https://datawaves.io](https://datawaves.io)

\- Desc: Easy way to add customer-facing analytics to anything, sort of
keen.io alternative

\- Price: $0.000015 per write - which is $15 per 1M writes, pay as you go.

~~~
cionescu
Thanks mrwnmonm. What's your twitter handle (i.e. how can I get in touch with
you?)

